# Old Dog Training Centre Denby Dale Road Wakefield



## wonderer (Sep 2, 2019)

This is my first post so please be generous its the first time I have used a 'proper' camera I used a cannon EOS 4000D and still don't know what most of the buttons do.
Anyway onto the information

We know very little about this place the only insight we had was ****** dog training signs around the outside of the building and the locks on the outside where of a certain type that are used by a certain organisation. It turned out to be an eventful night with me,wappy,grez and al all staring down the end of a taser with a few chit chats later and a comment that ooo I haven't seen this yet looking forward to it we were all on are way with the plod satisfied we were doing what we said. Inside was quite run down but with no damage from vandals and copper fairys all was good. sorry I have no more information on the place I have looked but nothing so enjoy and thank you for looking  Pic Heavy

Main Dog Training Hall















A handful of fuse boards







Viewing Room




























Nasty Stuff



No Idea what this was used for but pretty nasty stuff























Old Lift



Nice TV Stand 















More Traning Rooms







Stores











An Outside gutter pipe inside


----------



## krela (Sep 4, 2019)

Apologies for being so slow to approve this, it's one of the few things I don't get notifications for. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## mookster (Sep 5, 2019)

Doubt that was a 'dog training centre', those signs were likely the usual crap referring to security with guard dogs blah blah caution whatever.


----------



## wappy (Sep 5, 2019)

What an eventful explore it was and after seing the state of the floors i dont think anyone would let there dogs in there nevermind the police.Good first report maybe a few too many photos but it wasnt the best of places.Looking forward to seing your travel lodge report.


----------



## wonderer (Sep 5, 2019)

I didn’t want to put it in the title but there were signs all round the outside say police dog training and them same key locks in all police buildings


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 6, 2019)

wonderer said:


> I didn’t want to put it in the title but there were signs all round the outside say police dog training and them same key locks in all police buildings &#55357;&#56397;



It may of been used for that after its original use, or they may just be scare tactics.
Decent report on a fairly empty place though, well done


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 6, 2019)

A very well known Police Dog training centre, for what was originally the West Riding Force and it has always been used for that purpose. A place I know well for a number of working reasons.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 9, 2019)

Excellent first report


----------



## mookster (Sep 10, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A very well known Police Dog training centre, for what was originally the West Riding Force and it has always been used for that purpose. A place I know well for a number of working reasons.



Surprising that - it was obviously originally a factory or production facility of some kind given the sawtooth roof in a couple of the shots, and I doubt very much a dog training facility would require acids or what I presume is caustic soda in that other container.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 11, 2019)

Never judge what went on in a building of this age by its 'North Light Roof'. The electricity supply was both unreliable and expensive back in those days. Building designers did all they could to get as much daylight into a building's interior by the use of this design of roof. Many old Draughts-Men and Drawing Office Staff will have been well used to working under roofs like those. Certainly the old drawing offices in the Doncaster Plant Works and the old Derby Loco Works were lit by roofs of this design. As for the containers - presuming they are from the Training Centre days, are marked with the pH range of their individual contents, i.e. Caustic or Acidic. Specialised cleaners for Dog Kennels and the like (from all Manufacturers) came in both acidic and alkaline base forms, and the Health and Safety Requirements demand that the pH of the contents be indicated, in some form, on the containers. A figure in the range 0 to 14 might be meaningless to Joe Bloggs, but the words 'Caustic' or 'Acidic' will be well understood.


----------



## smiler (Sep 11, 2019)

Thats nicely done, I liked it just one thing, please don't refer to the destructive swine who rip the crap out of sites for a few quids worth of scrap, as copper fairies, (something I have bin guilty of) call me what they're, Thieves.
Rant over, deep breaths, get the blood pressure down, Proper Job Wanderer, Thanks


----------

